# need advice on a bull rope



## Plasmech (Sep 14, 2009)

Need some advice on a bull rope. Is 5/8" diameter, 150' length good? Any favorite brands/braid technology?


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Sep 14, 2009)

I like 9/16 stable braid. It will still fit (barely) in a 1/2 rescue pulley. I don't block down with a rescue pulley but they make a nice light redirect.


----------



## Treetom (Sep 14, 2009)

I've had good luck with Samson ropes. I top out just about any oak in this area with a 9/16" Stable Braid. But if I'm blocking down a 28" diameter trunk in 6'- 8' sections I go with a 3/4". I've never bought longer than a 150' rope. Once in a while I run out of rope while lowering, in which case, I'll attach a short section of rope with a prussic, just for lowering, not as part of the shock-loaded rope. Or bring the Port-A-Wrap up in the tree with me, so I can control limb lowering with less rope than is needed from ground level. From the sounds of it, you're planning on climbing some significant trees--wire core lanyard, bull rope-- just what do you have in mind, Plasmech?


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Sep 15, 2009)

For most jobs 5/8 works well. I like stablebraid. 9/16 is easier to knot and work with for me. The breaking strength of the rope should be 10-20 times the weight of the heaviest piece you are lowering. So think about what you will be lowering first then choose a rope considering that. Mike


----------



## arborist (Sep 15, 2009)

Husky II 5/8x150'


----------



## treemandan (Sep 15, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Need some advice on a bull rope. Is 5/8" diameter, 150' length good? Any favorite brands/braid technology?


 Good for what?
Thinking bout those beech?


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Sep 15, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Need some advice on a bull rope. Is 5/8" diameter, 150' length good? Any favorite brands/braid technology?



There was a fairly good thread on "Rigging Rope" back in July you might be interested in reading:

http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=103715&highlight=rigging+rope


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 16, 2009)

Stable Braid 5/8 rope is a great place tp start though I would opt for 200'. I just sold my 9/16 SB to a friend. 3/4" is much stromger of course but it is also alot heavier and hard to haul up the tree. Still I use several shorter lengths of 3/4 SB because it is so easy to untie after loading it.

I also use 1/2" Tree Master for natural crotch rigging.


----------



## Plasmech (Sep 16, 2009)

Cool. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## outofmytree (Sep 17, 2009)

I use yale xtc 12 (3/4") for hauling rope. The larger size makes it easy to grip and it seems to stay clean for ages despite being white.







For running through a pulley and then the porta wrap I use Yale Double Esterlon 9/16''. This is a great dynamic rope and the first length I retired last year is still used for towing bogged trucks with great success!






For hauling I like at least a 30m/90foot length and for rigging I use 60m/180foot lengths. This is based on the simple calculation of the height of trees I usually work in. The tallest is 30metres/90feet so for rigging, as for climbing, the rope needs to be double that height. Of course you dont place the pulley at the very top so you will have spare rope for wrapping without dragging your groundie through the portie!


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 17, 2009)

this is what i use, very good in my opinion.......


----------

